# Google- Anti-Inflammatory Benefits of Artichokes - HealthNews



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

HealthNews<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Anti-Inflammatory Benefits of Artichokes**HealthNews*ALE has little side effects except that some people taking it for *IBS* (*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*) experienced an influx of gas, others also have allergic *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

